# Healthy posture and Unhealthy posture



## AlexVonRubius (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, I received my first German Shepherd about 4weeks ago. Her name is Sasha. The owner could no longer take care of her due to housing difficulties. She is about 18-20 months and a fluff ball. Originally an outside/garage dog. Under her coat she seems a bit underweight. 

Now here's my dilemma. I've been around a few German Shepherds and German Shepherd Mixes but the differences in them are so vast. Our neighbor has an all white with a very straight back healthy 3 year old and my aunt has a standard female 7 year old who's on the hyper side. Comparing Sasha to them she seems... lanky? 

I've thought maybe this may be due from lack of physical activity. So we have been taking her swimming a few times and we exercise her every morning. Her run is improving, but there is just something about her that seems off in her hind legs. It may be cause she is just a very calm down to earth dog and this is just her personality? 

I've been online trying to compare her posture and gait to videos and pictures. The problem with that is 1. The angles are mostly side profile 2. Some of these "pedigree" shepherds look like an elephant sat on their back yet they are deemed "correct" 

I need some clarification on what is a HEALTHY posture in these dogs and what isn't. What exactly should I be looking for? The angle of the hind legs? distance? length? strength tests?


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

here is a well written article that i tend to reference more often than not.
THE ILLUSTRATED STANDARD OF THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG

if you are willing to find it, the German Shepherd Dog in Word and Picture is a spring of information.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Can you post some pictures or a video of her walking/trotting/running? 

Picture of her from the side standing square if you can.

Do you have a pedigree? Some dogs are really being bred with extreme angulation for the show circuit, and it does affect their ability to move well, or she may still be in a lanky/ackward teen phase. Some dogs take a while to grow out of it!


----------



## AlexVonRubius (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not sure if she's a pedigree, my friend asked if I can take care of her. I know she's some type of German Shepherd. She really doesn't have any training other than sit and leave it. Took a while to get one picture. Excuse my Video. Not a cinematographer. 

Sasha Walking - YouTube


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't see anything off or alarming in her stance - but there is something off in her walk - she looks stiff and in pain to me, like she is moving her rear legs with difficulty. But you said you take her running and swimming and she is fine? 

I'm not an expert in conformation or correct movement, so hoping that some others with more educated eyes will chime in with their thoughts and opinions. Some young show-line dogs can have very loose joints which gives them a very floppy-sloppy gait, but the opposite seems to be going on here with Sacha, with stiffness and lack of fluidity. 

Have you had a vet check her out? She may be just very under-muscled from inactivity, or she may have some joint problems - from what I see here, I would say that her issues are not from her show-line angulation, but rather something going on with her. I really think that a vet check is in order. 

Other than that, she is beautiful! I hope that with continued good care she will improve and walk and run more freely.


----------



## AlexVonRubius (Mar 8, 2013)

Lack of fluidity is a great way to describe what I'm noticing. I'll try and post videos of her running tomorrow morning when she is more active.

She doesn't yelp when I was massaging and stretching her legs nor does she restrain from doing strenuous things. Like chasing our neighbors dog or jumping into the truck. We didn't even need to put her in the lake she just walked right in and swam with my father, but I do know animals are very very good at hiding pain and discomfort. 

We are waiting to receive her papers and trying to beef her up before we take her to our vet. She does seem to have improved since day 1. Hopefully we will see more improvement later on. It's good to know that what I have been noticing isn't all in my head and should take the initiative to have her hips/hind legs checked out. Thank you.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I second the the thought that her walk is a bit off...let us know what the vet says. Sending good health vibes to your pup! C:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i am not an expert but i have to ask, how long are her nails? if you can hear the tap tap on linolium or wood floor, it is time for a trim. can't tell in the video or picture. is the gravel hurting her feet? try walking her on a soft surface like the lawn.


----------



## AlexVonRubius (Mar 8, 2013)

Come to think of it they are pretty long in the front paws. Not to point where they are curling or anything like that . Could that be affecting her gait? As for the gravel, I've been told she was a strictly outside dog, the souls of her paws are very thick so I doubt it's bothering her. She displays the same walk on grass, tile, concrete. 

Another thing I've been noticing is she stretches her hind legs a lot. After napping or just sitting for a long period of time. If that means anything.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

AlexVonRubius said:


> Another thing I've been noticing is she stretches her hind legs a lot. After napping or just sitting for a long period of time. If that means anything.


My dogs almost always stretch after a nap or down time...I don't think that should be a cocern.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Rear legs are stiff, there appears to be a limp on her rear right. I would see a vet, possibly time for some hip xrays


----------



## AlexVonRubius (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's another video. 

VID-20130309-00182 - YouTube


----------

